# NOVEMBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare

Lets see all our pups in black and white!Or maybe even sepia,before all the festive bright colours of December.And of course nearer the end of the month all the lovely Thanksgiving pictures.Havs and their loving families.Here are some of my babies in sepia and black and white.Or maybe you could even compare the colour photo, with the black and white,show us them side by side.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love Black and White, it looks so pure. In the days of film we use to shoot in color but process in B&W it made the picture richer. Truely beautiful pictures of your lovely pups.


----------



## whimsy

very pretty!!


----------



## sandypaws

The pics are beautiful. They look as though a professional photographer took them. Are you?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Wow! I love the black and white photos! Those are great, Clare.


----------



## Suzi

Very nice Zoey will be easy if I can get my computer to download pictures!


----------



## CacheHavs

Here is one of our newest editions from one of our last litters.
This is Nebula


----------



## Kathie

Great idea, Clare! Your photos are beautiful! Heather, what an adorable pup!


----------



## whimsy

here is a sepia print.


----------



## shimpli

Ache and Yunque


----------



## Kathie

Evelyn, what a sweet picture of Whimsy with her daddy! Great photography, too! Tere, your two are just beautiful! I've got to dig out my camera - after we get some grooming done!


----------



## gertchie

My Love!


----------



## Beau's mom

Beau - a black & white in black & white. You choose one (I can't)


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwwwww, I just ADORE the very last one of Beau ... I LOVE the black and whites!!!!


----------



## wendylee

All the pictures are so adorable!

Harvey, my 14 wk old puppy in Black & White.


----------



## Beau's mom

Harvey is gorgeous!!


----------



## Beau's mom

Beau (my favorites)


----------



## Beau's mom

We need more pics!


----------



## mcc.christina

Once I get my camera back I will certainly partake in the monthly challenges!


----------



## Murphysmom2011

Here is a picture my daughter took. Murphy loves hanging out on the back of the couch.


----------



## Beau's mom

Murphy looks like such a sweetie!!


----------



## TilliesMom

yay!! HI Murphy!! I showed my husband the picture and he said, hey, it's Tillie! lol
awesome. 
I don't have any b/w pics to share...


----------



## Suzi

I didn't spend much time just took an old picture and changed it. Gone are the good old days when you put black and white film in your camera!
Hope this down loads!


----------



## lise

*Teds first coat*

Its red but I guess that wont show in this old black and white photo of a black and white dog whereing a red coatound:


----------



## lise

I love month by month seeing all the photos of our furbabies. They are great!


----------



## dodrop82

Boo and Gerty (Yogi)


----------



## lise

Very pretty!


----------



## gertchie

Love this thread


----------



## nlb

This one came out like sepia naturally!


----------



## DeeDee

Great assignment and many thanks to the member who suggested the shortcut of changing an existing photo! Love the pix so far. My two (Kiki & Kai) on a fairly photogenic day ...


----------



## lise

Nice although handy when it just "comes out sepia" lol


----------



## nlb

I knew who that was the second I saw it...so cute, Gertchie!

Beau...love those, so expressive!


----------



## nlb

Might as well throw this one in also...
I'll see if I can make a black and white too.


----------



## Kathie

Hard to get them together so did one of each separately and one together!


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Hard to get them together so did one of each separately and one together!
> View attachment 44012
> 
> 
> View attachment 44013
> 
> 
> View attachment 44014


Abbie looks so TINY next to McGee now!!! Adorable pictures!


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh, little McGee is SO grown up and SOOOO white!!? lol the havanese color change strikes again!


----------



## Kathie

Thanks! So many people ask how we can tell them apart - not easy until you see them together. McGee's face and features are twice the size of hers and he has way more hair than she does. It's hard to believe he only weighs two pounds more than her - eleven pounds!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, they are so cute, Kathie. Only two pounds difference? She looks so much smaller - so petite. 

I love these black and white photos! I need to try to get some of my two. They always look like such hooligans these days. Embarrassed to show any photos!


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Linda! Yes, Abby is very small-boned and dainty looking. McGee is the big bruiser! Those were the best pictures I could get so you can just imagine what the others looked like! I got one of McGee up on the windowseat with the hair on his head sticking up and a grumpy look on his face from squinting from the flash - he looked like the Lion King!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Kathie, Mcgee is so grown up! The males often have more hair then the females and some females have less hair after a spay. Misty has a silky coat and not the big hair Yogi has. You just never know, what I do know is they both look great!


----------



## Sheri

Nice photos, Kathie. They are such a cute pair. There is quite a bit of size/appearance difference.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Robbie and Sheri. Yes, they are so different in looks but fortunately, they are alike in playing......lol


----------



## clare

2lbs makes a lot of difference on a small dog,I suppose it is like 2 stone on an adult human!


----------



## Izzy-bella

Love these black and white photos. If you have them printed out they will last a lot longer, the colored ones fade with time.
Pictures of my 50 year old children (when they were babies) are almost faded to nothing.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## misstray

Okay, dug through the photos I have and tried to convert one to B&W.


----------



## lise

Looks great to me!


----------



## gertchie

nlb said:


> I knew who that was the second I saw it...so cute, Gertchie!
> 
> Thanks Nikkie! Ozzie and Cassie could be twins....super cuties the two of them!


----------



## nlb

One more of the official B&W...


----------



## nlb

Oh, and I love everyone's pics! 

Clare...Wow!


----------



## lkwilson

Coach


----------



## clare

Coach is stunning!Haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## lkwilson

Thank you. Been a tough year. Lost my dad and busy with work. May be moving to Reigate for a few months. Will be bringing Coach of course. I think you're about an hour south? Maybe a play date?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Looks like my two are still in Halloween mode!


----------



## clare

lkwilson said:


> Thank you. Been a tough year. Lost my dad and busy with work. May be moving to Reigate for a few months. Will be bringing Coach of course. I think you're about an hour south? Maybe a play date?


Sounds exciting!Keep me posted,yes Reigate is about an hour or so north from us.


----------



## Sheri

My, Linda, they look SO fierce! Reminds me of pictures of "The Hounds of Baskerville," hahaha.


----------



## Ewokpup

*Hope I get this upload thing to work...*


----------



## clare

Please don't forget to show us your pups in full Thanksgiving mode!Having fun with their loving families.


----------



## Suzi

Linda Augie has never looked so beautiful!


----------



## gertchie

nlb said:


> One more of the official B&W...


Oh my gosh Nicki! I tried to copy Ozzie's pic into this so we could see them side by side but couldn't figure out how  Love this one of Cassie!


----------



## gertchie

Laura, Coach is very handsome too!


----------



## heatherk

Everybody's havs look so cute in B&W! What a great idea.

Here's a couple of Cey converted to b&w. He was very patient with me the day I put my hat on him and took pictures lol.


----------



## nlb

gertchie said:


> Oh my gosh Nicki! I tried to copy Ozzie's pic into this so we could see them side by side but couldn't figure out how  Love this one of Cassie!


Thanks so much!...she melts my heart when I see her looking at me like that!


----------



## nlb

Love those, Heather! I can't imagine Cassie's hair getting that long!


----------



## heatherk

nlb said:


> Love those, Heather! I can't imagine Cassie's hair getting that long!


Thanks Nicki! And Cassie is adorable!


----------



## nlb

Clare mentioned to show Thanksgiving family shots. Nobody got dressed up or put makeup on this year, or wanted to take pictures, so this is about it, but it cracks me up! Look at that tongue! ound:


----------



## lkwilson

gertchie said:


> Laura, Coach is very handsome too!


Thank you, he used to have a longer coat, but we've stuck with the puppy cut. Could never give up those endearing eyes!

They're all so gorgeous, amazing how the black and white emphasizes that. What a great idea.


----------



## Ewokpup

*thanks to hipstamatic...*

here's Bama, my little havapom.


----------



## BennyBoy

No need to make the pics black and white... he's already B&W!


----------

